# Cruise ships too big?



## Mechanic-H (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/28/business/too-big-to-sail-cruise-ships-face-scrutiny.html?WT.mc_id=AD-D-E-OTB-INTBUS-1009&WT.mc_ev=click&WT.mc_c=__CAMP_UID__&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1381809600000&bicmet=1385787600000


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day mechanic-h. m.yesterday.22:17;re:cruise ship too big.i have read your link.and with all the trouble these ships are having its only a mater of time before a big disaster occurs.for instance.how do you get 4000 passengers into lifeboats when the crews only think about themselves.and getting into the nearest boat.its sad but true.and has been shown resently.thank you for posting.regsards ben27


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

The bigger they get, the less appeal they have for me as a holiday destination/travel package.


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Tony Collins said:


> The bigger they get, the less appeal they have for me as a holiday destination/travel package.


Couldn't agree more, Tony, I go on holiday to get away from people! But I would guess that most seafarers and ex-seafarers would have serious misgivings about safety procedures on floating towns like these, particularly given that crewing nowadays is mainly about minimum cost.
I sailed with a large oil company on well-run and equipped modern tankships. We were properly trained and qualified. We practised emergency drills religiously every week with different scenarios. And in the only actual real emergency I saw, a fire on deck coming into port, the practised drills and procedures all largely went for a ball of chalk. The incident was dealt with okay, no major damage done and no-one hurt, but the proper procedures were NOT followed; everyone knew it , but there was no real review afterwards, just an embarrassed silence from the Old Man down.


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Cruise Ships Too Big*

A few years ago I attended a RN lecture on Fire at sea. It was given by an officer from the UK Fire Headquarters in Gloucestershire, and included several short video's.

The lecturer was a government adviser on fire.

He said we have been very lucky to date, no major cruise liner fires. He went on to say that when one occurs, the fire service will watch it from about two miles as it burns itself out, upper superstructure melting as it burns.

When questioned about the wisdom of building such monsters, he said the industry was driven by money and any advice given was simply ignored. End of storey.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

The proverbial elephant in the room as far as cruise ships are concerned are the number of passengers who have serious mobility problems and find even a few steps difficult. Having just returned from my first cruise on a relatively small cruise liner I was shocked at the number of passengers who had serious mobility problems. With the lifts out of action during an emergency many of these passengers will need assistance even to get to the embarkation stations let alone boarding the lifeboats. As the size of cruise ships increase the number of casualties will increase.


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Now - this is big! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-hospital-parks-airport-50-000-residents.html


----------

